# camera app



## Letty (Dec 28, 2012)

just thought I'd let you know that you can download a camera app that costs only 69pence and allows you to take photos with the kindle and video.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you have a link, Spooncat?  Or is it your app?  If it's your app, you're allowed to have a thread here as a developer.

We have another thread about using the camera on the Fire HDs (oriented towards the US Store); I'll see if I can find it and post the link here...

Betsy


----------



## Letty (Dec 28, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Do you have a link, Spooncat? Or is it your app? If it's your app, you're allowed to have a thread here as a developer.
> 
> We have another thread about using the camera on the Fire HDs (oriented towards the US Store); I'll see if I can find it and post the link here...
> 
> Betsy


hi Betsy

it's not my own app,it's available in the Amazon app store .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

spooncat said:


> hi Betsy
> 
> it's not my own app,it's available in the Amazon app store .


Do you have the name of the app so that folks can look for it? That would be helpful!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the link to the earlier discussion about the camera in the HDs, with some tips.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,134727.0.html

Betsy


----------



## Letty (Dec 28, 2012)

cool thanks! it's called camera HD ( kindle tablet) and it's by steinside it's actually 62 p


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Here's the US app store version. Pretty poorly rated though; 2.5 stars with only 13 out of 34 reviews at 3 stars or greater.



_Added KB link. --Betsy_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There are a lot of apps out there that use the camera, many of them free. My favorite, which included graphics editing, doesn't seem to be available right now, but this one, also quite good, is:
PicShop Lite.


When you open the app, you click on the little flower in the lower right hand corner and select Open Image from Camera. The camera app will open. There's a circle thingy on the right (if you have the Fire in landscape with the camera at the top. Tap on the woven-looking icon to get access to white balance, exposure, Scene mode and Settings.

You can then edit the photo in the app. Lots of basic photo edits are available and several filters. More is available if you upgrade to the paid app, but for free, it's pretty good!

Betsy


----------



## Letty (Dec 28, 2012)

HappyGuy said:


> Here's the US app store version. Pretty poorly rated though; 2.5 stars with only 13 out of 34 reviews at 3 stars or greater.
> 
> 
> 
> _Added KB link. --Betsy_


it gets 4.5 out of 5 on the UK site!! I'm using it fine no problems


----------



## Letty (Dec 28, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There are a lot of apps out there that use the camera, many of them free. My favorite, which included graphics editing, doesn't seem to be available right now, but this one, also quite good, is:
> PicShop Lite.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks I just got this


----------



## Penny Cooper (Dec 31, 2012)

Many camera applications are there for free on online. It is very simple anfd effective to use.


----------

